# skyscraper in curitiba, aerial image seen by drone in 4k



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

skyscraper in curitiba, aerial image seen by drone in 4k






say what they found, if the view was good the image, if you give to have any idea, this footage was well from the center of the city.










https://www.facebook.com/bronisdrones


----------

